# Lost and found



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes I must have lost my Sony ,wine colored camera. Or maybe someone picked it up thinking it was their's.
But I found JJ's 2 channel TE with blue tape on it.
Found Bill P. coffe cup


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Not me, mine was a Kodak....had to look though


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

found it....YEAAAA


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 02 Oct 2010 10:06 AM 
found it....YEAAAA 

Did you find it in the last place you looked?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's wonderful, Marty. My multimeter is in my tool box where it belongs...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like old age setting in. folks for getting stuff right and left. Altimers has stuck Martys place.







. Can't wait till next year I can probably come home with more than what I bring.







. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By aceinspp on 02 Oct 2010 03:05 PM 
Sounds like old age setting in. folks for getting stuff right and left. Altimers has stuck Martys place.







. Can't wait till next year I can probably come home with more than what I bring.







. Later RJD 
Max Wont allow it.







He know who brought what.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Next year is our 10th anv. Maybe SHAD and MEL can make it????????


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I too was lost once, but someone found me...................








]


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 02 Oct 2010 10:29 AM 
Posted By NTCGRR on 02 Oct 2010 10:06 AM 
found it....YEAAAA 

Did you find it in the last place you looked? 

I think he looked in two more places to dis spell the idea that it was in the last place he looked


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

He was probably looking for something else. I usually find whatever I was lloking for when I look for something else. All of a sudden there it is, just where I left it.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ironton on 04 Oct 2010 06:52 AM 
He was probably looking for something else. I usually find whatever I was lloking for when I look for something else. All of a sudden there it is, just where I left it. 

Yeah, and then I can't remember why I was looking for it.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

My Mother always said when asked "Where is my Hammer?" "Where did you use it last?"


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ Max is such a woose you could walk off with the RR and he just give you that lick of his and say good by.







Later RJD


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anybody seen the MLS car since that weekend?


----------

